# Sarm s23



## ketsugo (May 4, 2018)

WHAT TO EXPECT USING S23:
Noticeable Increase of Lean Muscle Mass
Muscle Dryness, Hardening, & Vascularity
Increase in Strength 
Brings out Muscle Details 
No Water Retention or Fat Gain
Fat Loss 
S23 SIDE EFFECTS:

S23 is the most potent SARM to date, that being said there is also one side effect to expect. Which is suppression, S23 will lower testosterone levels and suppression will happen. It's recommended to take a TRT(Testosterone Replacement Therapy) dose while on this SARM. That's the only side effect reported so far,  like anything use responsibly, be cautious.


----------

